# For My Green Thumb Friends .....



## N2TORTS (Oct 7, 2014)

A rare and "colorful" Plumeria bloom out front .......





JD~


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 7, 2014)

WOW, that's gorgeous!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 7, 2014)

Awesome! That one is so stunning with all the various colors and shadings.


----------



## wellington (Oct 7, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 7, 2014)

wellington said:


> BEAUTIFUL


 pssssstt.............you have one of those in your cuttings~


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 7, 2014)

Another Exotic ....Black garnet ....Harder than heck to root or graph!.....







"Pin-Wheel" Rainbow .....a very bizarre flower shape ....




This one from Thailand ......and neat-o bloom stalk of multi-colors


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 7, 2014)

The last ones makes me wish I could have a room full of them.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 7, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> The last ones makes me wish I could have a room full of them.


It would be beautiful and smell very nice as well......

The other added bonus of Frangipani .....the smells vary with each color/plant....

Lot's of cuttings ......




A Plumie Tree!


----------



## JoDee8147 (Oct 7, 2014)

I want them all!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 7, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> The last ones makes me wish I could have a room full of them.



Me too.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 7, 2014)

With roses, so many of the really pretty ones visually (in my opinion atleast they are pretty) fail to have a good fragrance, while the more plain Jane ones seem to have the awesome smells as a rule. Are these the same way?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 8, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> With roses, so many of the really pretty ones visually (in my opinion atleast they are pretty) fail to have a good fragrance, while the more plain Jane ones seem to have the awesome smells as a rule. Are these the same way?


J' ....you are somewhat correct....although with Plumies the scents vary much more than Roses. There are floral type scents , along with spicy type and of course the fruity versions. I will tell you that some of the more "brilliant" colored ones are much harder to root. I have one plumie I have grown from seed ...10 years later it only stands about 2 feet tall ......and one of the rarest one out there ..
Princess Victoria


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 8, 2014)

Now that one would be worth the wait.


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 8, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> J' ....you are somewhat correct....although with Plumies the scents vary much more than Roses. There are floral type scents , along with spicy type and of course the fruity versions. I will tell you that some of the more "brilliant" colored ones are much harder to root. I have one plumie I have grown from seed ...10 years later it only stands about 2 feet tall ......and one of the rarest one out there ..
> Princess Victoria



Beautiful name, beautiful flower! Where are you from that you get all these beautiful flowers going! I can't wait for Summer to start growing more again..


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 8, 2014)

In So. Cal.......and have been collecting , plumies for many years from around the globe. Contrary to belief that they are from Hawaii ....which they are not . They grow there yes ....but not a native species.


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 8, 2014)

So very jealous! I'm in WI...not going to happen here LOL.


----------



## terryo (Oct 8, 2014)

As usual everything you post is so beautiful. I found this plant, which was much smaller, at a yard sale for $.50. It grew like crazy last Summer and this Summer when I put if out it bloomed. I had no idea. I would love to know what it is....any idea.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 8, 2014)

Terry ......that is an Epiphyllum.....My Grand ma and Grand Pa ..were very well known members of that society here in CA , Grandma even created her own hybrid and has the flower named after her.

http://www.epikakteen.de/03 epigalerie/a - z/f/fern la borde.htm

another useful link .....
http://www.therainforestgarden.com/2012/10/an-illustrated-guide-to-epiphyllum.html


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 8, 2014)

50 cents well spent Terry!


----------



## terryo (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes! 50 cents. I bought it because it was so different. I made some cuttings for my sister and her's finally bloomed this Summer too, only her's came in red. Isn't that crazy? I also gave some cuttings to the priest in my church and his hasn't bloomed yet. Thank you Jeff. I am going to send those site's along to my sister. That is wonderful. Imagine having a plant named after you.


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 8, 2014)

Okay! Your thumb are very green. You win!!!


----------



## pam (Oct 8, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 8, 2014)

Terry your very welcome .......I miss my G=parents as they both have passed many yeas ago .....but the memories of "working/playing" in the lath house and gardens always bring a smile to my face......and yes I'm very proud of G~ma's Flower and registered name. As an only child and no kids myself ... it shall be the "legacy " of our families name . Both G-parents served on the board of directors for the E-club and world renown about growing these and we have donated hundreds of plants to the San Diego Zoo . Between my father and myself we still own an extensive collection. (hint hint ....."cuttings) I'm so happy so see someone post one. The blooms can be incredible and HUGE the downside is they only last about 24 hours .....
Thanks for sharing your beautiful flower!
~J


----------



## wellington (Oct 8, 2014)

These are the ones I have blooming now. The yellow one I bought in Hawaii three years ago. The other one is from Jeff.











N2TORTS said:


> pssssstt.............you have one of those in your cuttings~


----------



## wellington (Oct 8, 2014)

wellington said:


> These are the ones I have blooming now. The yellow one I bought in Hawaii three years ago. The other one is from Jeff.



WOOHOO, can't wait to get that one blooming. I can't believe I finally have plumies in Chicago, thanks to you


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 8, 2014)

Woooo Hooo! .......Now were talking ....Great job Barb!!!!.......It's been so warm out here I will have blooms probably well into Dec.
If ya notice ...the other cool thing with plumies ...is the different flower shapes and sizes......
Here a few more teasers.....


----------



## wellington (Oct 8, 2014)

terryo said:


> As usual everything you post is so beautiful. I found this plant, which was much smaller, at a yard sale for $.50. It grew like crazy last Summer and this Summer when I put if out it bloomed. I had no idea. I would love to know what it is....any idea.
> View attachment 99387



WOW, another beautiful flower. .50 cents, I bet they never got a flower out of it. Or they are just nuts. Great buy.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2014)

just to add to some flavors and start everyone's day with a smile .......









Pink Shell (one of my Favo's) ......The Bloom itself stays in a conical form ...(very intense smell - wonderful)




JD~


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 9, 2014)

Is this plumeria?




It grows very well where I live, you just water and you usually get blooms


----------



## rabbidbros10 (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow so many amazing plants


----------



## terryo (Oct 9, 2014)

OK Now I'm very jealous of you people in the warmer climates.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Is this plumeria?
> View attachment 99450
> 
> View attachment 99451
> ...


 
 
"Celadine" I believe is the name of that one .....other wise known as Also known as Hawaiian Yellow or Graveyard Plumeria. This plumeria has large flowers with a big yellow center that fades to a creamy white at the tips. Blooms are about 3 1/2 inches. Strong lemon fragrance and excellent keeping quality. A very common and easy to root species.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 9, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> "Celadine" I believe is the name of that one .....other wise known as Also known as Hawaiian Yellow or Graveyard Plumeria. This plumeria has large flowers with a big yellow center that fades to a creamy white at the tips. Blooms are about 3 1/2 inches. Strong lemon fragrance and excellent keeping quality. A very common and easy to root species.


I think it has a light sweet smell, not a lemony one ...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 9, 2014)

i was 6 years old when i got my first aloe vera and i still have it!!!! probably a good 30 pounds now!!!!!


----------



## puffy137 (Oct 9, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Is this plumeria?
> View attachment 99450
> 
> View attachment 99451
> ...


 yaaaay, Abdulla I have recently planted 8 of those here.They have become very popular, in arabic they call it 'FITNA'


----------



## puffy137 (Oct 9, 2014)

terryo said:


> OK Now I'm very jealous of you people in the warmer climates.


 MOVE !


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> I think it has a light sweet smell, not a lemony one ...


Here is a great link with pics and identification of named varieties....

http://www.junglejacksplumeria.com/#!sort-by-theme/cbhd








Some fun Plumeria Trivia facts ......
The frangipani is the national tree of Laos, where it is called dok jampa. It is regarded as a sacred tree in Laos and every Buddhist temple in that country has them planted in their courtyards. Many of the trees are hundreds of years old and are spectacular, huge, gnarled giants.


----------

